# What rake does the Zeus AC fork have?



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

The topic pretty much says it all. I have an 06 Onix and am thinking of changing the fork (Zeus AC, aluminum steerer) out to the Reynolds UL, but I need to know the rake. Anyone know???????


----------



## running_farmer (Feb 20, 2005)

my 06 onix 57cm is a 43 rake. pull the fork and is wrote on the fork ,look close for is etched in the alum.


----------

